# Medical doctor salary?



## livialen

Hi, my fiancè & I are considering moving (somewhere around the world) . He is a very experienced italian medical doctor (with 15 years university studies - degree, doctorate, etc and over 10years hospital work experience). 
Anybody knows what he could expect to earn in Dubai?
I've got a marketing & advertising 3year university degree and a business mind...opportunities for me? (Neither of us speak arab)


----------



## Elphaba

Firstly the language is Arabic.

Good, highly qualified doctors can earn good salaries in the UAE, so your fiance will be fine. You shoudl be able to get a job, but it really depends on what you are after. He will not need to speak Arabic.

I am sure there are various medical journals & websites that will have info regarding positions for him (& also info on this site regarding recruitment agencies), but note that as you are not married, if you don't obtain a job you will not be able to get residency, as he can only sponsor a wife.


----------



## Geordie Armani

try, www.ahdubai.com


----------



## livialen

That is what 16 years living in Italy does to one's english...  
Saw the suggested internet site...thank you for your help. 
Perhaps someone knows if doctors need an American Board Certification (tests that take quite some time to prepare) to work in most hospitals in Dubai?


----------

